# Barber-Ives-Copland-Cowell-Creston



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I was thinking about the 'serene' thread today, and noticed that I had pulled this CD from the rack to the 'hear this again' pile.

Barber - Adagio for Strings,, Op. 11
Ives - Symphony No. 3 "The Camp Meeting"
Copland - Quiet City
Cowell - Hymn and Fuging Tune No. 10
Creston - A Rumour

Celia Nicklin oboe and cor anglais - Michael Laird trumpet
Neville Marriner/Academy of St Martin in the Fields

Decca 475 8237, recorded1976, remastered © 2007

Barber's AfS probably qualifies as 'serene', although some performances put an 'edge' on it; Marriner mostly doesn't. Copland's Quiet City is pretty serene too - and lovely music.

The Ives strikes me as a study in how to screw up an interpretation; IMO Marriner doesn't get it.

Cowell's Hymn and Fuging Tune No. 10 is too upbeat to be serene; damn fine music though.

Creston's A Rumour is a sort of musical impression of the life of a 'juicy' rumor; good stuff, and the ending should pull a laugh out of you.

Amazon.com has the CD listed:

http://www.amazon.com/Barber-Adagio...RUK2/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1335048793&sr=8-4

Not expensive used or by download.


----------

